# c'est l'heure de / l'heure est à



## casquivan

Bonjour, dans quel-cas doit-on utiliser l'une ou l'autre des phrases suivantes?

c'est l'heure de / l'heure est à

Merci
Casquivan


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Cela peut être vague. Que cherchez-vous à dire ?
C'est l'heure de / L'heure est à *plus de contexte *


----------



## casquivan

Doit-on dire, par exemple:

"A Bordeaux, l'heure est à l'évaluation des dégâts"

ou 

"A Bordeaux, c'est l'heure de l'évaluation des dégâts"


----------



## nicduf

On choisira plutôt la première formulation, la seconde sans être incorrecte est moins naturelle.


----------



## JClaudeK

Il y a bien *une nuance* entre les deux expressions:



> Larousse
> 
> L'heure est à quelque chose,
> il s'agit maintenant de : L'heure est à la concertation.


vs.:
C'est l'heure de (manger / aller au lit / se lever) -> il est temps de = le moment est venu de faire telle chose, cela devient urgent


----------



## casquivan

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

JClaudeK, c'est ce que je cherchais à savoir.


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S.
Surtout:

*Après "L'heure est à" on utilise *(édit après #11: ) la plupart du temps* un nom.*

l'heure est à l'évaluation des dégâts
l’heure est à la reconstruction
_L'heure est à_ la solidarité nationale
après le saccage, l'heure est à la remise en état
À l’approche de Noël, l’heure est à la prévention
l’heure est à l’indemnisation
.....

*Après "C'est l'heure de" on peut aussi utiliser un verbe à l'infinitif. *


----------



## atcheque

JClaudeK said:


> Après "L'heure est à" on utilise un nom.
> Après "C'est l'heure de" on utilise un verbe à l'infinitif.


L'heure est à dormir un bon coup.
C'est l'heure de la sieste


----------



## JClaudeK

Voir édit #7. 

Mais, de toute façon, dans les cas cités pour "l'heure est à ...", on n'utiliserait pas "c'est l'heure de" (← là, on parle d'un moment précis de la *journée *alors que pour la 1ère expression, il s'agit d'actions à entreprendre dans les jours, les semaines à venir !)


----------



## JClaudeK

atcheque said:


> L'heure est à dormir un bon coup.


[…]

"L'heure est à dormir un bon coup."


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Après "L'heure est à" on utilise un nom.


Le nom est vraisemblablement plus fréquent que l’infinitif (du moins quand le choix entre les deux formes est possible), mais ce dernier n’est pas interdit, et possiblement (ça reste à confirmer) plus usité avec la forme négative.

Quelques exemples :



> L'heure n'est plus à dénoncer la mondialisation.
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=3iPZBAAAQBAJ&pg=PT50&dq="l'heure+n'est+plus+à"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjpl8PUh53fAhXpzIUKHWYzCL84FBDoAQhOMAc





> L'heure n'est plus à chevaucher Pégase.
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=O_kzsbdr9TcC&pg=PA67&dq="l'heure+n'est+plus+à"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjpl8PUh53fAhXpzIUKHWYzCL84FBDoAQhUMAg





> On fait toujours de l'esprit, mais l'heure n'est plus à rire des ridicules.
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=NVHjTxZYWiYC&pg=PT94&dq="l'heure+n'est+plus+à"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwizwfb9qp3fAhWRxoUKHb8kCrw4ChDoAQg5MAM





> Et dans cette matière, l'heure n'est plus à s'interroger sur
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=1tcaBQAAQBAJ&pg=PT93&dq="l'heure+n'est+plus+à"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwizwfb9qp3fAhWRxoUKHb8kCrw4ChDoAQhFMAU





> L'heure n'est plus à invoquer uniquement le parrainage de Claude Lévi-Strauss ou Jean Malaurie,
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=Hrj5lqUphOEC&pg=PT8&dq="l'heure+n'est+plus+à"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwizwfb9qp3fAhWRxoUKHb8kCrw4ChDoAQhPMAc





> Mais l'heure n'est plus à réfléchir.
> https://books.google.fr/books?id=2NQYAgAAQBAJ&pg=PP61&dq="l'heure+n'est+plus+à"&hl=fr&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwizwfb9qp3fAhWRxoUKHb8kCrw4ChDoAQhVMAg





> l'heure est à interroger notre projet commun
> https://www.cairn.info/load_pdf.php?ID_ARTICLE=PRO_349_0002





> Ici aussi, la situation est inédite et l'heure est à réfléchir à la stratégie la plus appropriée.
> Béthunois - À la friterie aussi, la canicule va donner un petit coup de chaud aux tarifs





> Entre l'individu et le collectif, l'heure est à penser l'intérêt mutuel,
> https://www.cairn.info/la-mutualite--9782130809593-page-109.htm





> Mais l'heure est à se poser des questions, pas encore à tirer des bilans et avoir des réponses.
> S’ils regardent les fleurs pousser, c’est pour travailler


----------



## atcheque

[…]


k@t said:


> Le nom est vraisemblablement plus fréquent que l’infinitif (du moins quand le choix entre les deux formes est possible), mais ce dernier n’est pas interdit, et possiblement (ça reste à confirmer) plus usité avec la forme négative.


Merci, K@t 


JClaudeK said:


> "L'heure est à dormir un bon coup."


Je suis assez d'accord avec vous, mais ce n'est pas faux. De plus, mon contexte était un pied-de-nez, humoristique, à votre post.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Le nom est vraisemblablement plus fréquent que l’infinitif


Sans (aucun) doute. 

Mais la principale différence reste

1)   "c'est l'heure de": on parle de faire qc. à un moment précis de la journée 

2) "l'heure est à":  il s'agit d'entreprendre des actions/ de  mener une réflexion  dans les jours, les semaines à venir
*
*


JClaudeK said:


> "L'heure est à dormir un bon coup."





atcheque said:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec vous, mais ce n'est pas faux.


"dormir un bon coup" n'est pas ce que j'appellerais _"une action à entreprendre dans les jours à venir." _


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> 1) "c'est l'heure de": on parle de faire qc. à un moment précis de la journée


Je pense que c’est une conception trop restrictive. Avec _C'est l'heure de X_, _heure_ peut également se comprendre non comme un moment précis de la journée, mais comme une période.


> Betrand Delanoë. C'est l'heure du bilan pour Mr le Maire
> *source*





> C'est l'heure des explications pour les 15 marins britanniques
> *source*



qui me semblent à peu près synonymes de _L’heure est au bilan pour monsieur le maire_ et _L’heure est aux explications pour les 15 marins britanniques_.
= le moment est venu de faire le bilan / de s’expliquer.

Je perçois toutefois une éventuelle nuance entre les deux expressions : je ressens _c’est l’heure de X_ comme plus « péremptoire » ou comme plus actuel, plus précis que _l’heure est à X_, qui serait plus de l’ordre de la tendance. Comme on dit _le temps à est l’orage_, _les prix sont à la baisse_ = le temps tend vers l’orage, les prix tendent vers la baisse, et donc _l'heure tend vers le bilan / les explications._
Je ne sais pas si cette nuance est pure invention de ma part, ou si elle existe effectivement et permet d’opposer les deux expressions.

(A contrario et bien évidemment, quand _heure _signifie un moment précis de la journée, on ne pourra pas substituer _l'heure est à X _à _c'est l'heure de_, qui seul conviendra.)


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Je pense que c’est une conception trop restrictive. Dans ce cas aussi, _heure_ peut se comprendre non comme un moment précis de la journée, mais comme une période.


Oui, à condition que ce qui suit exprime la notion de 'bilan/ inventaire'.
Selon moi, on ne pourrait  pas dire, par exemple, "C'est l'heure de la reconstruction."



k@t said:


> je ressens _c’est l’heure de X_ comme plus « péremptoire » ou comme plus actuel, plus précis que _l’heure est à X_, qui serait plus de l’ordre de la tendance.



Effectivement,  "c'est l'heure de" est plus précis, ça marque le *début* (imminent)  de quelque chose (qui peut durer un certain temps).




k@t said:


> (A contrario et bien évidemment, quand heure signifie un moment précis de la journée, on ne pourra pas substituer l'heure est à X à c'est l'heure de, qui seul conviendra.)


__
"C'est l'heure de la sieste/ de manger/ de dormir un bon coup/ de (regarder) la 'série télé' /...." - c'est à dire dans la majorité des cas - on parle bien  d'un _moment précis de la journée._


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Selon moi, on ne pourrait pas dire, par exemple, "C'est l'heure de la reconstruction."


Personnellement, ça me parait tout à fait acceptable, même si l’autre formulation est certainement plus fréquente. Ce qui va dans le sens de la remarque de nicduf :


nicduf said:


> On choisira plutôt la première formulation, la seconde sans être incorrecte est moins naturelle.




D'ailleurs, et bien malheureusement, l’actualité nous en offre une occurrence :


> Chérif Chekatt a été abattu. Désormais, pour les habitants, c'est l'heure de la reconstruction. Le directeur général des Vitrines de Strasbourg rappelle l'importance de rester debout.
> 
> Attentat à Strasbourg : "Il fallait rouvrir ce marché" pour se relever, dit Pierre Bardet


----------



## JClaudeK

Sauf que dans ce texte, 'reconstruction' signifie "reconstruction intérieure", il n'y a rien à reconstruire (au sens propre du mot) à Stasbourg.


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Sauf que dans ce texte, 'reconstruction' signifie "reconstruction intérieure", il n'y a rien à reconstruire (au sens propre du mot) à Stasbourg.


Hmmm, et du coup comme c’est une reconstruction psychologique, elle relèverait davantage du bilan/inventaire qu’une reconstruction matérielle ?
Quoi qu’il en soit, si on tape _c’est l’heure de la reconstruction _+ des choses comme _tremblement de terre, séisme, bombardement_, on trouve là encore des occurrences,
où _reconstruction_ désigne peut-être une reconstruction psychologique mais assurément une reconstruction matérielle. Une parmi  d’autres :


> Dans une ville anéantie par les bombardements, c’est l’heure de la reconstruction. Dans son projet global en 1920, le New-Yorkais Ford prévoit la construction de nouvelles halles
> L'histoire des halles boulingrin - Commune libre du Boulingrin



Et pour reprendre l’exemple de départ :


> Toulouse : après quatre nuits de violences, au Mirail, c'est l'heure de l'évaluation des dégâts
> *source*


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Hmmm, et du coup comme c’est une reconstruction psychologique, elle relèverait davantage du bilan/inventaire qu’une reconstruction matérielle ?


Oui, plutôt, et de plus, elle peut commencer dès à présent puisque les Strasbourgeois n'ont plus besoin d'avoir peur de Chérif Chekatt.


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> de plus, elle peut commencer dès à présent


Ça ne me parait pas être le critère qui permette d’opposer les deux expressions, si toutefois opposition il y a. _L’heure est à X_ peut aussi bien décrire un X déjà en cours, et si non, un X à mettre en œuvre éventuellement aussi tôt que possible, cf. la définition de Larousse que tu as donnée dans ton post 5 : _Il s’agit *maintenant* de X_.


----------



## Maître Capello

casquivan said:


> "A Bordeaux, l'heure est à l'évaluation des dégâts" ou "A Bordeaux, c'est l'heure de l'évaluation des dégâts"





nicduf said:


> On choisira plutôt la première formulation, la seconde sans être incorrecte est moins naturelle.


 Je suis d'accord. Quoique la seconde formulation soit possible dans ce sens-là, je ne l'emploierais personnellement jamais. Autrement dit, oui, on trouve parfois _c'est l'heure de_ dans le sens de _il s'agit maintenant de_, mais cela ne me viendrait pas spontanément.



k@t said:


> _L’heure est à X_ peut aussi bien décrire un X déjà en cours, et si non, un X à mettre en œuvre éventuellement aussi tôt que possible


 Je pense aussi que ce X peut être soit imminent, soit déjà en cours.


----------

